# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Another redundant PM inquiry...

## KnowHope

Hey guys,

Have been researching around here and I understand that 25 is the post limit to reach your accessibility to PMs. That being said, I just can't find the damn thing that enables them, or if I have enabled them, I can't find the area in which and where I can send them. I have provided a photo underneath of my userCP.

In addition, I cannot view any profiles as it says I am denied access. Has the post requirement changed and I am just not aware?

Any help is much obliged. Thanks.

----------


## PT

*admin* will have to activate it for you.

----------


## KnowHope

> *admin* will have to activate it for you.


Appreciate the response PT

----------


## KnowHope

***Fixed: Thanks *Admin* and other powers that be who remedied the problem.

----------

